# 1970 Tempest T-37 trim tag ???



## caveman (Jul 3, 2012)

I just purchased a 1970 tempest t-37 for my son to restore. He is all about finding out wht the trim tag says he's 15 and super stocked..well the tag reads st 70 23337 0s620802
tr 281 1919 pnt bdx
4a m20
any help would be nice thank you...Bruce

_Edit - Hey Bruce, welcome to the forum. I moved your post from a 3 year old thread to your own thread.....
68greengoat_


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

st 70=1970, 233=Code for T-37, 37=code for Hardtop 0s620802=Fisher body number,
tr 281=Interior Color (code not valid), 1919 pnt =Paint code Starlight Black body and Top,
4a Car was built the first week of April 1970, m20


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Starlight Black T-37, Cool! Welcome to the forums and post some pics if you can. :seeya


----------

